# Default House without tenancy reference



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi ,

I just arrived in Melbourne ,
I am interested to rent a unit or apartment , but i dont have tenancy reference , what should i do ?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Try to give the landlord an offer by paying upfront and provide some pay slips if you have.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

have you rented anywhere before? even outside of australia. if so you could maybe get a written reference.
some agents will be very careful when renting to people who havent rented before. Gumtree advertises private rentals which might not be as hard to get.
If you have employment or savings, show bank statement or payslips etc to show you can afford the rent.


----------

